# Attn. Bacon experts



## colorthumb (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm doing a cold smoke tomorrow. The belly has cured for 8 days. Did the salt test amd was good. Now I just wanna know what not to do.. I'm gonna try to keep Temps under 100. Approximately how long should I go for? I'm going to use Applewood pellets in the smokin tube and red oak on some coals.  Some bullet points from you geniuses would be amazing.. high fives and thanks


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 21, 2015)

I warm smoke for 12 hours.


----------



## colorthumb (Jul 21, 2015)

What temp might I ask?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 21, 2015)

120ish.  I use a mes with a AMNPS.


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 22, 2015)

My preference it to cold smoke with apple pellets for 10 -12 hours. I have the AMNPS and when I fill it with pellets it smokes for approximately 12 hours. Then I rest the slab a day or 2 before slicing. Some people like less smoke some like much more.


----------



## mfreel (Jul 22, 2015)

WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!

You said you want to COLD SMOKE it but you're looking at 120 degrees?  What did I miss?

I'd say you don't want to get much over 80 degrees (depending on weather, sun, etc.) for 12 to 16 hours.


----------



## colorthumb (Jul 22, 2015)

Ambient temp outside is 90 plus


----------



## colorthumb (Jul 22, 2015)

And away we go. Big egg is 78. Lil egg 300


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 22, 2015)

That's an interesting setup...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2015)

I love that set-up!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I gotta show that to my Son---He has a BGE---That's Just Freakin' Neat !!-----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know I'm late, but I have found that 10 hours of Smoke at a Smoker Temp of 120° is equal to the same color & flavor as 20 hours or more of Cold Smoke. IMHO

Bear


----------



## colorthumb (Jul 22, 2015)

Started at 11:20

Im at 5 hours in. The Big egg temp is at 87, the sun came out.. The lil egg is holding steady at 300. I need a smokin tube that will fit in the mini egg. I started with maybe 10 charcoal briquettes started halfway in a chimney, then dumped in the egg. I put a 8"by2by2 or so piece of red oak to get her started smoking. The majority of that was going bye bye by about 3:30.  I dumped about a cup of applewood pellets and a few pieces of lump to get it back to puffin..

My wife will be introduced to the big egg when she gets home from work a lil later. I told her Id take her to sushi so shes happy going into this.. lol

And Bearcarver giving me props is like ginger rogers saying you dance good.. Thanks buddy. I followed your recipe with TQ and brown sugar.

Ch


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 22, 2015)

Not at all an expert but I have used Bear's advice and always  warm smoke bacon between 120-130 for 10-12 hours depending on the color I'm looking for and it comes out great!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeppers Bear knows bacon. I tryed something my last bacon that worked great, I double smoked. I snoked it the first time as I would normally, the same as Bear but then I brought it in and sliced the skin off and allowed to rest overnite in the reefer. The next day I proceeded to smoke it again just like I did the first time. Beautiful color, the smell it mouth watering, and the taste..... well you'll just have to try it some day.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 22, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Yeppers Bear knows bacon. I tryed something my last bacon that worked great, I double smoked. I snoked it the first time as I would normally, the same as Bear but then I brought it in and sliced the skin off and allowed to rest overnite in the reefer. The next day I proceeded to smoke it again just like I did the first time. Beautiful color, the smell it mouth watering, and the taste..... well you'll just have to try it some day.



Double smoked bacon, I gotta try it.

Thanks Foam


----------



## foamheart (Jul 22, 2015)

Here's the thread C-Man.

Just look at the end results........

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/193584/bacon-just-bacon-foamheart

I appoligize Colorthumb, I did not mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## colorthumb (Jul 23, 2015)

12 hours of smoke at average 82 degrees or so. 78 was the low when I started and 87 was the highest. 82 was was i saw the most. Maybe a lil light on the color but I'm beat and gotta goto bed. If it's not smoky enough maybe a double smoke. Now that I've done one on this setup I'm very confident on temperature control.  I'm going to let it rest in the fridge covered lightly in foil. Will check in tomorrow.  Thanks all for the info and tips.

Ch


----------



## colorthumb (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2015)

Sounds like that awesome Set-up works Great Too---Not just looks Neat !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Judging by the color, it looks like it could use more smoke time, but that should be determined by a sample taste by you.

You can get Great color & flavor with those temps---It just takes longer.

Ginger


----------



## mfreel (Jul 23, 2015)

Looks a little light, but pics can be deceiving.  12 hours?  I'll bet you're okay.  If anything, it will give you an excuse to make some more.

I used to cut mine into smaller pieces, too.  I now prefer the bigger hunks.  About 2 per rack.  Everyone's different and it comes down to what goes on your summertime BLT.


----------



## dave17a (Jul 28, 2015)

Expensive setup!


----------



## dave17a (Jul 28, 2015)

You will never go back to store bought, let me tell ya


----------



## daveomak (Jul 29, 2015)

Looks good.....  When cold smoking, the smoke penetrates the meat farther and the surface color will be lacking....    If you are looking for surface color, hot/warm smoke.....   

I have tried both methods and prefer to smoke bacon at 50 - 70 deg. F....   




colorthumb said:


>
















meat-smoking-cold.gif



__ daveomak
__ Jul 29, 2015





.. ..













meat-smoking-hot.gif



__ daveomak
__ Jul 29, 2015








Good read........

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 2, 2015)

> And away we go. Big egg is 78. Lil egg 300


----------

